# Matresses



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking for a mattress and I see in the stores that 50% of them are memory foam now. I am leaning that way, I like the firmness. Review sites recommend buying on line to save a ton of $$$. Amazon offers free shipping even on one I am looking at that is rated the highest on there (tempurpedic). Just wondering if there is any other opinions out there from folks that already have one.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 11, 2015)

My wife and I recently were at the same decision point. We ended up with a sleep number bed. The best thing about it is I can have it as hard or shift as I want and my wife can have it totally different. I am at about a 60 (relatively firm), my wife is at a 30, mostly soft. They have several different price points. And I believe something like a ten year warranty.


----------



## tmmii (Jan 11, 2015)

Bought a tempurpedic a year ago, love it. It did feel hot until I got used to it. 

Girlfriend had a sleep number, reminded me too much of an air mattress.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2015)

We always had a waterbed and to be honest I was just totally done with! We decided we were going to go with a tempurpedic, I started to shop around and was shocked at the price. I did not want to spend that kind of money if I didn't like the mattress. I found a memory foam mattress with a 4.5 star rating that was half the cost of tempurpedic. 

Go to overstock.com, the mattress is a Slumber Solutions. We got the 10 inch. It has a gel foam on top so the bed does not get real hot. We love it!!!!!! It is the best investment I ever made. Had it for about a year and a half and it is holding up great


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2015)

We bought a Walmart memory foam mattress and it must been approx 4 years + and we both still luv it - no more flipping it and I also have a bad back which this seems to help it. 
I believe it comes with a 10 year warranty and is very reasonable - considering our last bed was a Verlo - custom built per say and we spent literally thousands on it. That bed went back to the factory almost a dozen times before we decided to just throw it out after trying the foam memory


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I have my mind made up and liked the reassurance from you guys. After looking in the stores I see what I would consider worth investing in sell for between $2000 and $4000. For a fraction of the price I am going with this from Amazon with free shipping and tax. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CT37L0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

You might want to take a look here before making your final selection.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

Bwahahahahahahahaha…..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL I saw that.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I think I have my mind made up and liked the reassurance from you guys. After looking in the stores I see what I would consider worth investing in sell for between $2000 and $4000. For a fraction of the price I am going with this from Amazon with free shipping and tax. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CT37L0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Dan 
check this link - 25 year warranty - 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Modern-Sleep-Revel-12-Memory-Foam-Mattress/23369527


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been sort of obsessed with mattresses and combinations for years (decades?). I got used to futons early on, but when I got married, my wife was not totally on board. For years now (decades?), we have used high end box springs, with a high end futon on top, and with a memory foam mattress pad on top of the futon. Total setup with a king size bed is ... I can't remember, around $1,500 I think. Luxurious. If you replace the mattress pad (about $250) every three or four years, you can get 10 years out of the futon. The box springs should last a lifetime if you get good ones. 

As for that chart ibglowin posted... um, the first category was more relevant when we were younger, but we have always managed on just about any surface.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

SWMBO researched to the end of the internet about 5 years ago and we bought a really nice Stearns & Foster full latex pillow top. Purchased online for about 50% of what the stores wanted. It has held up well. No flip, we rotate 1/4 turn every 6 months or so. One of the most comfortable beds we have ever owned.

Last month I picked up a 3" memory foam topper at Costco and added it on top. Worst 2 nights of sleep I have ever had. Just felt like you were in a well and sunk more and more as the memory foam warmed up to your body heat during the night.

It went back to Costco the next week!


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2015)

Mike, the memory foams are way different than a memory mattress. You do sink into a memory foam, have one on are bed at camp. You don't sink into the memory mattress, it comforms to your shape more that you sinking into it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't the mattress just a thicker version of the topper? 

http://www.costco.com/Novaform®-3"-Gel-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Topper.product.100005476.html


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2015)

The topper is definable different that the mattress.
What I liked was I was able to pick it up at the store and decided that if er did not like it - I was going to drop it right back at the store for a full refund. Well unfortunately the wife was once again right !! But hey I am sleeping comfortably.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2015)

A topper is designed to have the support of a mattress underneath, it is just a soft top for a mattress, it is a cheap version of trying to make up a memory mattress. A memory mattress incorporates the support of the body onto a comfy mattress. I am not sure if I am making any sense with this, so hopefully someone else chimes in.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 11, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> You might want to take a look here before making your final selection.



Why is the second to last item in the chart a good thing? Have I been wrong all these years?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Just-a-Guy; said:


> As for that chart ibglowin posted... um, the first category was more relevant when we were younger, but we have always managed on just about any surface.


 
Get what is comfortable for sleeping and just average or above for sex activities. Just be sure whichever one you get comes with a free sex swing and you are all sex - errrrrr- all set.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2015)

grapeman said:


> Get what is comfortable for sleeping and just average or above for sex activities. Just be sure whichever one you get comes with a free sex swing and you are all sex - errrrrr- all set.



Now why am I getting the idea this thread is going south?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

Grapeman to the corner!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL As we get older that seems to be more and more important! 



tonyt said:


> Why is the second to last item in the chart a good thing? Have I been wrong all these years?


----------



## tmmii (Jan 11, 2015)

grapeman said:


> Get what is comfortable for sleeping and just average or above for sex activities. Just be sure whichever one you get comes with a free sex swing and you are all sex - errrrrr- all set.




I didn't want to be the first one to go there, but the tempurpedic requires a little more work with there being no spring back. Best thing I've found is to just have the woman do all the work.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2015)

tmmii said:


> I didn't want to be the first one to go there, but the tempurpedic requires a little more work with there being no spring back. Best thing I've found is to just have the woman do all the work.



no comment - as I assume you will also be in the corner soon enough - LOL

But I am smiling !!


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2015)

Seriously! You all are going to the corner!!!!!!


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 11, 2015)

Julie said:


> Seriously! You all are going to the corner!!!!!!



At least no one will be alone. Sad they will be talking about mattresses, though.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe not talking so much, if they have the right mattress.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2015)

tonyt said:


> Why is the second to last item in the chart a good thing? Have I been wrong all these years?



It did not say which gender was being referred to!


----------



## tonyt (Jan 12, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> It did not say which gender was being referred to!



Yep. I'm guilty AGAIN of seeing from my own perspective.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 12, 2015)

I have never been more disappointed in all of you!!! 
There are three pages of off color humor here about matrasses...... 


































.. and not one single reference to the Godfather...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2015)

Not bad ordered Sunday night and everything will be shipped by Wednesday with free shipping. The warning tag that you don't remove under penalty of the laws has me confused. The whole idea of my getting this bed is for sleep but the tag says if I stay up longer than four hours call the doctor. Sometimes I like to watch tv in bed. Do I still call the doctor.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 12, 2015)

There are only two things you are supposed to do in bed. Neither of them is watch TV.


----------



## tanddc (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on what you have on the TV. I'm just sayin...


----------



## A2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I am looking for a mattress and I see in the stores that 50% of them are memory foam now. I am leaning that way, I like the firmness. Review sites recommend buying on line to save a ton of $$$. Amazon offers free shipping even on one I am looking at that is rated the highest on there (tempurpedic). Just wondering if there is any other opinions out there from folks that already have one.



I have a memory foam and I love it. I didn't sleep till I slept on this thing. 

I toss and turn a lot. Well, I used to till I got this thing.


----------

